# Real or Faked?



## Altom (Jul 21, 2013)

Good afternoon I have been searching ebay again lately and have been watching Poison bottles and I found a scarce cobalt blue vapo-cresolene but the only thing I'm not sure of is if this particular bottle was actually cobalt or nuked/altered to look cobalt in some way? What do you think? I ask because this particular one looked a little iffy to me. Also an idea of what these usually go for too would be nice to know. Thanks for looking.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cobalt-Blue-Vapo-Cresolene-Poison-Bottle-Hobnail-c1890s-Med-Cure-/321168009164


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2013)

Real deal, I think you find them in a few other colors at times too...


----------



## Altom (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply epackage and for clearing some of my doubts.


----------

